
2048 in 3D - themadcreator
http://seenjs.io/demo-2048.html
======
dang
I know that some of you are sick of 2048, but I think this series of
variations on a theme is one of the more interesting things to have
spontaneously appeared on Hacker News in recent memory, so I've turned off
user flags for this story.

Yes, it's a game, and a lightweight game and a knockoff at that. But the
creativity with which the experiments have responded to one another is real.
We would love to see more of this kind of thing happen on Hacker News; in my
mind, it's what it was made for. If HN could be a hotbed for such experiments
and improvisation, who knows what might become of it.

~~~
danielweber
While I have issues with how 2048 started as a copy of someone's work, the way
people keep on doing versions of it to show off to other people with a "look
what I did" seems exactly to meet the "hacker" in "Hacker News."

~~~
stefantalpalaru
Almost everything starts as a copy of someone's work. Threes can be seen as a
combination of Tetris and sliding block puzzles like '15'.

------
iLoch
Anyone else get motion sickness while playing? :/

~~~
themadcreator
Alright, for those of you that are experiencing nausea while playing this
version of 2048, I've added a "toggle nausea" button to disable the rotation
of the board.

------
vlasev
I have an idea. What if you made this but every time you add to a block, it's
height also increases (perhaps linearly with the power of 2)

~~~
themadcreator
pokpokpok also suggested this. I created a branch where you can try it out
yourselves!

    
    
      git clone git@github.com:themadcreator/seen.git
      cd seen
      git checkout vary-heights
      npm install
      npm run site
    

then nav your browser to
[http://localhost:5000/demo-2048.html](http://localhost:5000/demo-2048.html)

it looks like this: [http://snag.gy/RdOtD.jpg](http://snag.gy/RdOtD.jpg)

------
rocky1138
This is cool! The only problem I have is that the greens are too similar :(

~~~
themadcreator
Okay, I updated the colors so the dark green is darker.

~~~
daturkel
Thanks! This is an improvement.

------
themadcreator
A lot of people are commenting that the colors are too similar. This is
partially due to the prismastic color scheme we chose. The specular phong
shading model throws them off a bit as well. Here are the current color
values:

    
    
        #ffffff
        #ffff00
        #9aCD32
        #2faa2f
        #20B2AA
        #1088fF
        #7b68ee
        #9932cc
        #800080
        #8b0000
        #333333
    

Any suggestions on a different scheme that has a natural progression and are
sufficiently dissimilar?

~~~
frozenport
Adding numbers would help tell apart tiles.

------
yeukhon
An idea I have for this 3D version is to add weight to the game. If one side
is heavier the platform should move toward that side. If the user cannot
balance the platform after certain amount of time the user will lose the game
as the platform will flip over. This will make the game more challenging. As a
player I often end up keeping all my tiles on one side.

~~~
dpedu
Ever play "Leverage"? It's a board game along those lines.

------
cnaut
I can't tell if the algorithm used for placing tiles is less sophisticated or
if removing the numbers makes me a better player.

~~~
themadcreator
It's exactly the same under the hood as Gabriele's original 2048 from
[https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048](https://github.com/gabrielecirulli/2048)

------
primitivesuave
This is easily the most interesting version of 2048 I've seen so far. I really
like that there are no numbers displayed on the tiles - after a couple minutes
of playing, it becomes intuitive which tiles are at which height.

~~~
themadcreator
I got the idea for using colors only from
[http://prism.clay.io/](http://prism.clay.io/). I agree -- the colors become
intuitive after just a few minutes.

------
shocks
This is great, but the colours at to similar. Perhaps use some more distinct
and vibrant colours? It's difficult to read the board at a quick glance.

------
pokpokpok
value should be presented as Z height of the tile as well

~~~
themadcreator
Wouldn't the occlusion of the shapes behind it be confusing?

~~~
icefox
It could be negative height which would work very well and not obstruct any
view.

------
pvnick
Love it! Although the two shades of blue threw me off a couple times, since
they're so similar.

------
feacompare
Really easy to use code! I've used seen.js for a rotating shape in the banner
of my website [http://feacompare.com](http://feacompare.com) I still can't get
it to load a .obj mesh but that will be even better.

------
japhyr
I'm not quite sure what I'm doing, but this is the most fun version I've
played so far. I'm not sure what I'm doing because I can't keep track of the
order the colors appear in.

~~~
themadcreator
There's an ordered palette of colors below that matches to the 2^N values from
the original. Plus you get used to it after a couple minutes =).

~~~
icambron
I did manage to get 2048 the first time through, but I made several mistakes
thinking I'd be able to merge a couple of purples that weren't really the
same. It's less of a problem when they're right next to each other, but when
you're thinking ahead, it's easy to get a little lost on the spectrum.

------
ericclemmons
What makest his variation fun, compared to others, for me is the incrementing
hue. For some reason, it's clearer how to combine them than when they're
numbers.

------
awwducks
Not sure anyone cares very much, but I like to see the tiles beyond 2048.

I got 4096 here on the bottom right.

[http://imgur.com/e6DcCL5](http://imgur.com/e6DcCL5)

~~~
awwducks
Sorry, no luck at 8192.

[http://imgur.com/UcufCpj](http://imgur.com/UcufCpj)

~~~
themadcreator
The tiles should start to cycle through the colors again after 2048. From 2^12
- 2^22 it does triangular prisms, from 2^23 and beyond it does pyramids.

Are you only getting white shapes after 2048?

------
z3phyr
Correct me if I am wrong, Why its not 2.5D ?

~~~
andrewliebchen
Yeah, I expected a 4 x 4 x 4 cube.

------
alttab
Where is the cube version of 2048, where you shift in 3 dimensions. That could
be interesting.

~~~
DenisM
here: [http://joppi.github.io/2048-3D/](http://joppi.github.io/2048-3D/)

------
sadfnjksdf
I made more points by just going counterclockwise through the arrow keys over
and over: 5368

------
nkg
If you did it with colors, you could do it with playmates!

------
pcurve
Just when I thought I kicked my 2048 addiction...

Great job. I love it.

------
arfliw
Would be way better with numbers on the tiles.

------
arfliw
23360 - anybody do better?

------
wololo_
these 2048 variations gotta stop pumping in the frontpage

~~~
gcb0
I've seen it as a seenjs example... whats wrong with that? better than
fizzbuzz.

